# Wanna see your Cruze photoshopped?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Black ltz wheels on a 2lt silver


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It'll be up tomorrow afternoon. I'm almost done working on my personal mock up, which will be up about the same time...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here you go, Shawn. It would figure you would ask for the black wheels though... It's hard to make silver wheels black, lol. It's better if they are already. This has to be the worst photoshop job I've ever done! Sorry for the poor quality- I'll post mine up later to show I actually CAN do halfway decent at this, lmao.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here's a peek at my unfinished one, still about to work on the lip kit, as you can see on the top left... I also need to come up with a nice paint job.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol actually its not bad. and i like the look


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm itchin' to finish mine, but wifey is dragging me grocery shopping, lol.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i gotta say the silver cruze looks pretty sick...i can't wait to find a nice set of wheels for mine to really set of the drop


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Well, here's how I want my Black Granite Eco to look, and a red version to show you the front lip I designed...






What do y'all think?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i like them both. maybe the red one a little better. might be because mine is red lol


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Love the black one! Wish that was at the dealer that way (minus the wing  )


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I've gotten a lot of flack about the CF Spoiler, but I enjoy it. I can post one without the spoiler, if you like. Also, if there are ANY mods you guys would like to see, I will do my best to try and mock something up for y'all.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I've gotten a lot of flack about the CF Spoiler, but I enjoy it. I can post one without the spoiler, if you like. Also, if there are ANY mods you guys would like to see, I will do my best to try and mock something up for y'all.


 
Just yankin your chain a bit on the wing, all in good fun. To each their own I say 

So let's really test your mad PS skills.... how about the black one, in dusk, with those HID's and LED's glowin?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll see what I can do, lol. Wasn't gettin defensive about the spoiler, just noting the comment.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

This look ok? lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's not bad but I'm not a personal fan of the chrome grill or the wheels


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> This look ok? lol


:not_worthy::not_worthy::not_worthy::not_worthy::not_worthy:

Awesome! I think you nailed it! You should be in marketing if you're not already...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

lol, I'm actually an Avionics Tech in the Navy.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Very good work! Nice job. Do you mind to show me how BLACK LTZ RS rims look on a taupe grey Cruze LTZ RS.

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS, if you check the first page, I tried to do the LTZ wheels in black for Shawn and they didn't turn out so well... lol. I can try again, maybe a different view will help...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If you still have those rims saved to your computer, if you mind, I would like to see them. But if you dont have them saved, if you want to and your available, then you can always try different views. Thanks a lot!

CHEVYCRUZE RS





boats4life said:


> CHEVYCRUZE RS, if you check the first page, I tried to do the LTZ wheels in black for Shawn and they didn't turn out so well... lol. I can try again, maybe a different view will help...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

How are these?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh man I love it.
Me.. want.. now!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Lol, Yeah, those admittedly look better than the one I did for you! Keep the requests comin!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW!
You are honestly the best!

Perfect!


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

hey would you be able to do one of a red cruze with the new konig zero in wheels and lowered. i really love those wheels but would like to see them on my cruze before i buy them. thanks so much


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

RS package or no, Osiris?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here's two- one with silver wheels, one with black wheels. (black wheels has RS package)


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can you do a black eco with cf emblems and 35% tint(I already have those if you want a pic). CCW classics, lowered, and a roof rack.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

A roof rack... I might have to do that from scratch, lol. I'm headed out, but I'll have it up later!


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

boats4life said:


> A roof rack... I might have to do that from scratch, lol. I'm headed out, but I'll have it up later!


Yea im thinking of getting a snowboarding rack but im not sure yet.

And if you wouldnt mind doing two. one with the chrome ccw classics and one with bbs mesh wheels like these.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You got it.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

wow boats4life i love it. the top one is perfect i think i might just have to buy them a soon as i get some extra dough. just wanted to say thanks from one avionics tech to another. lol i work the f16 in the airforce.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


>


OK, sorry to be a PIA, but I think i'm pulling the trigger on a sliver with black interior tomorrow. Can you give me this iteration above with black mesh BBS rims, and add foglights please? (w/o the floating front end too) Thanks!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Osiris: Thanks- F18's in Virginia Beach, NAS Oceana.

SRT-to-Eco: Not a problem, didn't realize this would take off this well! (might have to start charging via paypal, lmao j/k)


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

OK, jerry, here you go. SRT8, I'm doing yours next, did you want the front lip or the stock bumper? Should be up in less than an hour.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Man you're good! 

Stock bumper, please and thanks!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here ya go, SRT8. How's that? Definitely less than an hour, lol...


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Dude you're sick at this.

I wanna see any car u got without the Bowtie in front. I'm waiting for a new bumper to come out so I can get rid of the BowTie...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Kai, you want just a bar or full chrome mesh or what?


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

How about a white cruze with those bbs wheels, but silver bbs, those are effin sweet good work


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Here ya go, SRT8. How's that? Definitely less than an hour, lol...


Insane!!! :not_worthy::not_worthy::not_worthy:

Alright, really sounding needy here but how bout the factory grill? With that it will be perfection and will supersede my son's fishing pic as my desktop


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> With that it will be perfection and will supersede my son's fishing pic as my desktop


Whoa, whoa, whoa, not trying to be a homewrecker, here, lmfao...
I'll work on all of these tonight for you guys, should be posted before the morning!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I got yours done already, SRT8...
Langdon, yours is coming up next.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here, Langdon.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I got yours done already, SRT8...
> Langdon, yours is coming up next.


Perfect!!!! I owe you large quantities of your favorite beverage !!! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

whoo hoo love the silver bbs thanks for that


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> Perfect!!!! I owe you large quantities of your favorite beverage !!! :th_dblthumb2:


I'll take Dr. Pepper, preferably with a little jack in it.

Langdon, no problem. Let me know if anybody else wants work done.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What do you guys think of these pictures? This is exactly what I want to do with my rims. I got my lowering springs coming in soon so I think itll look awsome together. 




boats4life said:


> How are these?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I may be a little biased, but I think they look great, lol. Personally, if I were you, I'd get them powdercoated to gloss black, I wouldn't spray them. Flat black wheels to me look terrible unless they came that way. When you see a homemade job it just makes you shake your head...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh yeah for sure I will get them professionally done, powder coated and gloss and all. I got my buddies dad who did his on a genesis and it looks awsome.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Glosss black would look awsome, thanks boats4life for all the pictures and recommendations!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

No problem, gives me something to do. lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lol thats true, but it does take time that is why I am thanking your professionalism


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

boats4life said:


> OK, jerry, here you go. SRT8, I'm doing yours next, did you want the front lip or the stock bumper? Should be up in less than an hour.


These look great thanks man and if you dont mind can I get one more on the stock eco wheels? Thank You.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Kai, you want just a bar or full chrome mesh or what?


Just a bar works. When an aftermarket front bumper becomes available without the Bowtie look, I'll be all over it like white on rice!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey can I get the rear of the car in imperial blue with CF look on the spoiler, chrome, lip on the trunk (the part that looks like it connects the 2 tail lights) and the bottom lip on the bumper? 

Then add smoked tail lights. Just wanna see how it looks before I do it all.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Hey can I get the rear of the car in imperial blue with CF look on the spoiler, chrome, lip on the trunk (the part that looks like it connects the 2 tail lights) and the bottom lip on the bumper?
> 
> Then add smoked tail lights. Just wanna see how it looks before I do it all.


You want the lip done like a diffuser or just a carbon cover on the stock bumper lip?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

SRT8, here's the ECO wheels. Got me thinking, his would look amazing if the same wheel was a 19" with a 225/30R/19...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here ya go, Kai. Actually looks pretty clean.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> Just a bar works. When an aftermarket front bumper becomes available without the Bowtie look, I'll be all over it like white on rice!


White on rice on a steak plate??? lol


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

boats4life said:


> SRT8, here's the ECO wheels. Got me thinking, his would look amazing if the same wheel was a 19" with a 225/30R/19...


I actually really like it.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

boats4life said:


> You want the lip done like a diffuser or just a carbon cover on the stock bumper lip?


Just carbon over the lip. I just want to see if its something I want to do untill I can get more. I started the process here

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/2773-carbon-fiber-vinyl-wrap-leds.html

and want to see what it looks like if I complete what I mention in that thread.

Thanks man, :th_alc:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Quazar, do you want me to use the photo you posted of yours as a template? It'd be more accurate...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

This is what it looks like with that pic as the template...


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't see anything.

Actually this happens quite often, people talk about a picture I don't see in the post.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Well, the fibers are pretty small because of the sample I used to make it, but If you zoom you'll see it, lol. I can redo, if need be.

Edit: NVM, I see what you mean. Maybe a change of browser?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

boats4life said:


> This is what it looks like with that pic as the template...


In this post, I don't see a picture or link.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Try this... ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## 619CRUZN (Jul 18, 2011)

super cool. I want to see what black rims w/ silver trim (on the outside) would look on a black LTZ RS with the front bowtie blacked out. PLease >.<


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

619CRUZN said:


> super cool. I want to see what black rims w/ silver trim (on the outside) would look on a black LTZ RS with the front bowtie blacked out. PLease >.<


Did you have a specific model of wheel in mind? I'm sure I can do whatever wheel you want.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Been playing around with photoshop a bit, and figured,"Why not do up some Cruzes?" lol If you'd like to see somethings done to a Cruze before you install them (body mods and the like) reply on this thread with what you would like to see and links or pictures to help me get an idea of what you want! I'll post them in this thread with your username attached to your Cruze!


Can you do a RED Cruze, 2 door convertible? Now THAT would be a looker! Add white interior! :not_worthy:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Can you do a RED Cruze, 2 door convertible? Now THAT would be a looker! Add white interior! :not_worthy:


That one will take awhile, but I think I can do it. It will only take longer because it's not a simple mod... I like the challenge! lol


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Here ya go, Kai. Actually looks pretty clean.


Yea bro that came out awesome......if you were here I'd buy you one steak plate from Blazin Steaks......haha


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> Yea bro that came out awesome......if you were here I'd buy you one steak plate from Blazin Steaks......haha


+1 haha


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That one will take awhile, but I think I can do it. It will only take longer because it's not a simple mod... I like the challenge! lol


*THANK YOU!*:not_worthy: A red convertible with a white interior........ah........:go:

I have the latest PhotoShop Elements for my Mac. *IF* I knew how to use ALL the tools, I MIGHT be able to make one myself, but that's not the case. I keep saying that I'm going to take a course somewhere, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Most of the tools I use are pretty simple. A LOT can be done with layers!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Sorry I haven't worked on these in a few days, I've been super busy! I tinkered a bit with the red two-door droptop last night and I think it's definitely do-able. As soon as I get a chance, they'll all be posted!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Sorry I haven't worked on these in a few days, I've been super busy! I tinkered a bit with the red two-door droptop last night and I think it's definitely do-able. As soon as I get a chance, they'll all be posted!


THANKS! Can't wait! Maybe I'll send the pic to GM corporate and some TRUE car guy will see it!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, just wondering if you could smoke the tail lights for me, and then also black them out if you can. Trying to get an idea of which way I'd rather do them....just whenever you've got time. Appreciate it!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Dont smoke them man If you want, check out grafxwerks.com and look at the taillight overlays for the taillights. Those look much much cleaner then the smoked ones. IMO. I have the overlays on my Taupe Grey Cruze and it looks AMAZING!! makes the car look that much better! 

CHEVYCRUZE RS:th_coolio:



TGrayEco said:


> Hey, just wondering if you could smoke the tail lights for me, and then also black them out if you can. Trying to get an idea of which way I'd rather do them....just whenever you've got time. Appreciate it!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Dont smoke them man If you want, check out grafxwerks.com and look at the taillight overlays for the taillights. Those look much much cleaner then the smoked ones. IMO. I have the overlays on my Taupe Grey Cruze and it looks AMAZING!! makes the car look that much better!
> 
> CHEVYCRUZE RS:th_coolio:


 
Yeah, the overlays look nice...it's just not my thing. I've had smoked lights on the last 2 vehicles I've had and never regreted them.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

So smoked or blacked out???


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Would you be willing to do some work with the Sonic?










Like change the door handle to body color and the chrome trim around the grill and under the windows to black?

Lower the Sonic? and put some of those fine looking BBS wheels on there that is on the second Cruze that you did for Jerry?

Maybe take that bar out of the lower girlle and just make is a black grill with no bar?


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Up to you  I understand if you dont.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Whatever you guys need- but in the meantime, here's a little something to prove I'm not gaffing you guys off! lol

It's still in progress, obviously, but here you go...


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

That looks very promising!


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh, can you change the color of that Sonic to the Crystal Red?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Memphis said:


> Oh, can you change the color of that Sonic to the Crystal Red?


That I can TRY. It may take a few minutes, lol...

Oh, BTW...




Christmas came early this year, boys and girls! lol


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Heh, I was just wondering because I couldnt find a good enough quality picture of one in that color


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> THANKS! Can't wait! Maybe I'll send the pic to GM corporate and some TRUE car guy will see it!


Oh, and if you plan on sending it, give me a mention ok? lol Nice to be recognized even if not monetarily, hahaha.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That I can TRY. It may take a few minutes, lol...
> 
> Oh, BTW...
> 
> ...


That looks great. What interior is that from?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Whatever you guys need- but in the meantime, here's a little something to prove I'm not gaffing you guys off! lol
> 
> It's still in progress, obviously, but here you go...


*WOW! I want one!!!!!!!! A red LTZ RS with white leather!! Hey DETROIT- are you seeing this???????????*

Thank you!:not_worthy:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Memphis said:


> That looks great. What interior is that from?


Lol, you wouldn't believe me if I told you... I guess I'll have to show you!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Lol, you wouldn't believe me if I told you... I guess I'll have to show you!


WOW! I like that car too! VW has an all white leather interior? Mmm.....


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Oh, and if you plan on sending it, give me a mention ok? lol Nice to be recognized even if not monetarily, hahaha.


Hey- you got it! I am going to send it! Thanks again.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

@Boat,

Can't see the pictures at work, but I wanted to say I did see them and nice job.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch.../2892-china-get-bumble-bee-version-cruze.html

Anyway you can show in imperial blue cruze with either white or black or one of each stripes similar to this china version? Ohh maybe even silver.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll try when I get home, I'm on base right now (iPhone). The blue and white would look tight as ****, and maybe the silver with black.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'll try when I get home, I'm on base right now (iPhone). The blue and white would look tight as ****, and maybe the silver with black.


Ever since I saw that picture I have been mulling it over in my head. Right now I think I am the only one in the entire detroit metro area with a cruze that looks like mine, and this would just put it over the top I feel.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I got one more request but this time its for a white cruze rs. 

Can you get rid of all of the chrome trim on the car by making it look like carbon fiber? 

You know, the trim around the fog lights and on the rear diffuser? 

Also the chrome trim molding under the door windows, can you make them black? and the rs wheels black (as best you can) 

Then tint the headlights and tailights a little? Leave the reverse lights on the tailights untinted. Just the red.

That ladies and gentlemen is my dream rs. Clean and slick with no chrome trim.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> WOW! I like that car too! VW has an all white leather interior? Mmm.....


Yeah, when I was looking at getting the cruze my uncle said he had a nice VW on his lot..black with all white leather interior. It was a clean looking car for sure, but I wanted the cruze.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Memphis, as requested, your Sonic.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

TGreyEco, here's with the tails blacked out:









And smoked:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Memphis, I'll get to your white RS soon, let me work on this striped Cruze for Quazar first. Here's the Silver with Black, I'm doing the Blue and white next...


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

boats4life said:


> TGreyEco, here's with the tails blacked out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks man...great job! :th_dblthumb2::not_worthy:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

No problem! =]


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

That sonic looks sick! Definitely what I'm gonna go for. 

Can you try and do he stock sonic wheels in black with it lowered?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Keep the red tintcoat?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey boat, when you get it done, if you have time, limo tint the rear windows, and smoke the headlights.

If you are able to, can you post this one picture in your garage so I can see it. I won't be home for several hours or at all tonight and I want to know if I want to start ordering the vinyl to do those details.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Keep the red tintcoat?


Yea


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I never saw the picture of the Imperial Blue with white stripes.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I've been kinda busy, I have family coming into town, but it'll be up by tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey, was wondering if you would do a 2012 summit white 1LT chevy Cruze, one with the RS package (including sunroof) and one without the RS package , with these wheels on them. Would love to seem these rims at 16, 17, and 18 in if possible. Thanks! 

http://image.usedcalgary.com/photos/03/73/18155073_640.jpg


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

Along the lines of Quazar, could you do an Imperial Blue with RS Package and white ss stripes?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been at these lately, I'm running around like a chicken with my head cut off... You guys may have seen the mayhem that's been happening with my sound system on my other thread...


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Man Im getting anxious for these pictures!  Sorry to hear about your sound system


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It's depressing... lol


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

On your parts installed list you should have Premium Portable Cassette player lol.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Memphis said:


> On your parts installed list you should have Premium Portable Cassette player lol.


LMAO :eusa_clap::sigh:


----------



## live002 (Feb 25, 2011)

Memphis said:


> Would you be willing to do some work with the Sonic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


found this chop image from another site...


----------



## live002 (Feb 25, 2011)

could someone do some chops from the cruze z spec please? the z spec grill looks great!




















i would like to see this cruze in black or red..


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

That's actually the concept model photoshoped. Unfortunately that's not the sonic coming to the dealers


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Lol, just had an idea- why doesn't somebody help me out with these? Anybody else play with Photoshop at all?


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I wish I knew how and had the money to do so


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I've pretty much taught myself everything I know on there- youtube is a goldmine of tutorials, lol. And, my photoshop isn't the most legal version... haha


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I've pretty much taught myself everything I know on there- youtube is a goldmine of tutorials, lol. And, my photoshop isn't the most legal version... haha


So any chance of me getting my request done when things slow down for you?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Everyone's will be done, just not as quickly as I was doing before... Before I was cranking things out within 5-10 minutes most of the time, next day if I didn't see them posted at the end of the night. Now it's gonna take awhile- I do have most of them started, hopefully I can release them all at once or something.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Everyone's will be done, just not as quickly as I was doing before... Before I was cranking things out within 5-10 minutes most of the time, next day if I didn't see them posted at the end of the night. Now it's gonna take awhile- I do have most of them started, hopefully I can release them all at once or something.


Sweet! Sounds good man, thanks!


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

live002 said:


>


where can i get this grill? I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## live002 (Feb 25, 2011)

geo81mm said:


> where can i get this grill? I love it!!!!!!!


That grill is apart of the cruze z spec concept.. I dont think its in production yet... Hopefully we'll see it soon though..


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Lol, just had an idea- why doesn't somebody help me out with these? Anybody else play with Photoshop at all?


I can help, if you'd like! I'm in the graphic design industry and I used to teach Photoshop classes.

I can start with the black & red Cruze request -- unless you want me to do another one first. Just shoot me a message or something.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Imperial blue with white stripes like the yellow and black trasformer car. Wanna see how it will look and I think I am next on the list


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Just start posting them up Lucy! Just start where hhe left off


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Lucy you are a saint- I'm going through **** with my stereo right now and work isn't helping, lol. THANKS!!! I'll get back in here asap...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> I can help, if you'd like! I'm in the graphic design industry and I used to teach Photoshop classes.
> 
> I can start with the black & red Cruze request -- unless you want me to do another one first. Just shoot me a message or something.


Sweet! Thanks Lucy!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Lucy or Boats.....

I am supposed to pick up my Cruze next week. Can either of you photoshop my window sticker and get the price to look a LOT better?? LOL....that's a real test!


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Okey dokey! I made a list to help me keep track of who wants what. Here's what I got:

*1. Quazar* - bumblebee version -> Imperial Blue with white stripes

*2. Memphis* - White RS, chrome -> CF, wheels -> black, headlights/taillights -> tinted

*3. Starks8* - 2012 Summit White 1LT RS, sunroof + same, without RS, sunroof, plus wheels

*4. Gregadeaux *- Imperial Blue with RS and white ss stripes

*5. live002* - chops from cruze z spec, black and red versions

*6. gman19* - miracle window sticker discount photoshoppin'! 

Let me know if I missed anybody!

_*>>One request* -- if you can provide us with at least a base photo when you post what you want, that would help out a ton. The less time we spend on google image searching for something to start with, the more time we have to do your photoshoppin'!  This post and this post are good examples of what I mean by providing a base photo.
_
Thanks! I shall work on this stuff tonight and probably tomorrow when I get bored at work......


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

For mine I'm looking for the style of stripes in the images in this thread. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/2284-pics-cruze-withs-ss-stripes-hood.html


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Can someone powder coat these rims a few different shades of bronze? (can be any black cruze with ECO wheels... ) That is sorta my plan as I am getting pissed that the clear coat isn't going to hold up for sh!t...










Found a better pic of my whip to do it on...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Good point with the base images, half of the time I spend on these is just looking for stuff to work with...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

boats4life said:


> OK, jerry, here you go. SRT8, I'm doing yours next, did you want the front lip or the stock bumper? Should be up in less than an hour.


No photoshop needed.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Ok, I know this is random and wasn't on the list, but I was struck with inspiration and started immediately when I got home today. So, in a Jack Daniels Honey Blend fueled rampage, I hammered out a Police CRUZEr... Let me know what you think!


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Sah-weeeeeet!! I like it.  I started on Memphis' request -- I can leave Quazar's to you since you're already familiar with the image, if you want.  Work got busy and I'm kinda slow anyway  but I'm working on it!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I think I'll do around two or three tonight- keeping the steady flow of whiskey, of course, lol.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)




----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

RS/SS anyone?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I tried with the black wheels, but we've seen this before, lol.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I like it  THe only thing different would be to take the lower black strip you put on there off. Then make the roof black and lower the car. 

I see what you mean about the wheels. Maybe just put some black bbs wheels on it and lower it?

BTW, I tried that Jack Daniesl Tenn Honey yesterday and I love it. Actually the first whiskey Ive tried. Went to the Jack Daniels distillery yesterday too. They are in a dry county can you believe that!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, if only I could go one or two states over for the weekend... lol.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

You wouldnt be able to drink anything  But man... does it smell GOOD! Om not much of a drinker. Once in a blue moon. But it was still agreat experience to see how they make their stuff. Lynchburg is pretty much powered by Jack Daniels distillery. If you dont work for them then you work at a gift shop or resturaunt selling their products and collectibles. 

Nice little town.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I had to do it, lol....


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

And here's the black roof, BBSs and lowered. MUCH better.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Now that's pretty.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

d**n thats clean as f**k


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I really like the white RS with the black BBS. A beautiful car, really hope to see it in real life soon!


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Unfortunately I'm getting a sonic. But I like to think I got good tastes  The blackout of the trim on the RS and the carbon fiber on the chrome pieces on the fog lights and rear diffuser make a give difference in making the car look meaner. That and the black roofing tinted lights. 

Boats, you should do the back of the RS. Black out the diffuser and put carbon fiber on the Chrome trim on The diffuser. Make the chrome piece black or white and tint the rear tailights EXCEPT for the reverse lights.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Is honestly get one if he rs had the Eco transmission.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Memphis said:


> Unfortunately I'm getting a sonic. But I like to think I got good tastes  The blackout of the trim on the RS and the carbon fiber on the chrome pieces on the fog lights and rear diffuser make a give difference in making the car look meaner. That and the black roofing tinted lights.
> 
> Boats, you should do the back of the RS. Black out the diffuser and put carbon fiber on the Chrome trim on The diffuser. Make the chrome piece black or white and tint the rear tailights EXCEPT for the reverse lights.


I think the Sonic would be a great looking car with the same styling- will it have a RS option or Z-Spec? As far as the RS rear, the chrome trim on the trunk lid should be white. To clarify, you want the mesh blacked out and the chrome trim on the diffuser in carbon, right?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

BTW, if anyone has a pic of a white or silver RS from the rear, it would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea that's right  the sonic will have an rs next year and if it looks clean enough I will trade up for it. The zspec will come out this year but it doesn't look great to me. All I want off of it is the fog lights and the grille.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

How's this look?


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Black the spoiler  I think that looks good. It's hard to catch the carbon fiber on the black out though. Noticed that on the front fogs too. What do you think? Maybe if someone does it in real life it will look good. Carbon fiber is best captured in real time.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

What is One-Off Exhaust...?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yes, I feel the same. The carbon would pop in the sunlight, especially with the 3D carbon from 3m- you'll really see the texture.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> What is One-Off Exhaust...?


A design that isn't in production, but is exclusively designed by me for my car. I have an idea for an exhaust for my Cruze where it will be less restrictive and flow easier...


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I want one....LOL, I refuse to pay $800 for borla catback


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm really just gonna grab a magnaflow single-in/dual-out and instead of having it above the axle, it will be straight from front to back just _behind_ the axle. From there it will split and dual exit on each side of the diffuser, each of the dual exits will have a dual tip.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice man. I take it you have your own welder? I just ordered the ZZP o2 housing and mid pipe w/high flow cat, in hopes the stock exhaust isn't too restrictive.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I wish I had my own, that would be hard to transport everytime I get restationed, lol. I would love to get the zzp parts, and possibly a mid-cat delete. The stock exhaust is all mandrel bent aluminum with Bosal pieces for the muffler and cat.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you put those two pictures side by side?


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Nevermind  been a long day  I can do that myself


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I like this a lot. I was going to do this to my rear rs bumper until i ordered to roadruns body kit for my cruze lol.




boats4life said:


> Yes, I feel the same. The carbon would pop in the sunlight, especially with the 3D carbon from 3m- you'll really see the texture.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

can you do a blue cruze with black dr 33 16 rims lowered


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey boats, what do you think about this? Just a quick photo-chop, added the ground effects, tinted the windows, removed the dealer sticker (I plan on removing that) and censoring my plates

The color on the skirts is not quite 100% correct, but I think this is what I am going for, I also think it looks pretty good with the factory wheels and moderately lowered ride height of the ECO.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That looks great! I was on the fence about keeping my ECO wheels with that lip kit, but it looks nice! I'm gonna steal this if you don't mind, to see what it would look like in Black Granite...


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I only copyright my pictures that I do for work.

I posted it on a public forum, feel free to mod it however you want.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey boats can you do a chop of the red sonic with the Eco wheels? If the wheels are lighter than the Sonics o might pick up a set.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Sure thing, Memphis. Give me about 5 minutes, lol.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)




----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

That sonic is off the chain!!!!!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I should note, those ECO wheels are actually scaled to be around a 19" wheel. I really like how they look at that size, I wish they made them, lol.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol that does.t look too bad  Can you scale them to actual size? I do wish they made those in 19s as well.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I think It will look OK with the Eco wheels to scale. Remember I'm getting them for lightness. 19 Eco wheels ain't gonna help da cause. 

Prove me wrong boats and make those evidence look good as 17s! Put some thinner tires on them or something


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

I keep looking at those 19s man! I wish  lol.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Boats, I've been admiring your handywork for a while now, and all i can say is you are the man when it comes to photoshop!!!! I need you're help if you don't mind. 

I have a summit white eco, and the back fascia is just too plain for my taste. I know i want to blackout my bowties, and i just got a chrome pipe extension (oval) off of Ebay. But i want to blackout my diffuser panel w/ vinyl, btu i'm not sure how it would look on a standard eco. 
Could you show me one w/ bowtie & dffuser panel blacked out and chrome tip. 
Much thanks -Dan


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Boats, hate to bother you buddy, can you do me a rough draft of my car (u can get a pic from my garage)  with these style rims on my cruze?

DECEPTION

Thanks buddy! No rush!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I can both of these by tomorrow night, I'm also doing a white Eco for Hatje. Tonight I'm wrapping my interior trim in CF. =]


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

alrighht thanks boats, no rush for my project so take your time! id hate to take time off you car haha!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

There's more to come, but these are the best pics I can get in the dark! First one is with flash, it's not actually that blue... lol.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Boats, No hurry. I like the CF look!!! I'm servous w/ vinyl, i keep hearing folks say they messed it up, but yours looks great - Dan


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That was my first attempt ever, lol. I also tried to tint my tails, but that didn't go so well. I'll get those done when I get the windows done!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

i really really like that good job!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks to the pingchat app i got this pic 40 minutes ago ahah! ......just saying.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Thanks to the pingchat app i got this pic 40 minutes ago ahah! ......just saying.


lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, I'm not blowing you off, but I need to prepare for the hurricane headed for VA Beach right now, so PS is on hold, lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

be safe boats!


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Above all else, take care of you and yours. - Dacruze


----------



## leematthews20XI (Aug 23, 2011)

Nothing major - just messed around a little in photoshop with a couple of images from the site I liked for a cartoon effect. Enjoy :redface:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The filters don't look too bad.
BTW guys, I did some of the pics for y'all, but I lost them last week when my drive got wiped. I'll redo them asap. I really want to go do a shoot of my car after I wash it next time, but I want to do the whole clay and wax bit before the shoot. I'm waiting to get a buffing wheel and stuff, so, til then...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

AJ, I can't save the images from your Garage to use for your wheels, could you post on in this thread for me to use?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Dan, I have yours ready: white eco with blacked out bowtie and lower bumper and your exhaust tip.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Boats, looks great. i already have the exhaust tip. I'm not sure what brand of vinyl to use. I want one that looks great and lasts too. I'm gonna try to do the bowties and diffuser myself first. I'm gonnna tint the windows probably in the spring, but i want subtle, but cool changes. I'm a little different than most folks, I'm a Young Preacher, and i may have to lead a funeral procession at some point. so i don't want to seem to flashy with my ride. Thanks alot, i love it - Dan


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah boats ill upload them tommorow, my cameras at the office! Thanks budddy


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow bro nice work on those .
this is what i will do with mine.
But i suck at the photo stuff.
just pic i grabbed from the net- not mine
lets see your rendering of my theme with rims and a wing?????:goodjob:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Any specific type of wheels or spoiler? i.e., Lip spoiler, low wing, aluminum, carbon fiber, etc.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

i need a new background can you hook me up please(sorry to thread jack)


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Any specific type of wheels or spoiler? i.e., Lip spoiler, low wing, aluminum, carbon fiber, etc.


white version of the eco 17"s rims
this grill-








holden bumper with black in middle-







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
and a white 8" off the trunk wtcc rear wing:eusa_clap:
thanks


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

slammed white eco with black bowties and tint pls!lol


----------



## stephykamzy (Feb 13, 2011)

loving the red brings out the details


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

If you could put that rear dual diffuser on my cruze. If this shot wont work, let me know if I need to get one that's a little lower...or what'll work. Thanks man!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> If you could put that rear dual diffuser on my cruze. If this shot wont work, let me know if I need to get one that's a little lower...or what'll work. Thanks man!


Can do. Do you want to put in actual exhaust tips or just use the stock one?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Can you make one without that black plastic C Pillar?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

can you do a imperial blue cruze with white sparco rims


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Can do. Do you want to put in actual exhaust tips or just use the stock one?


If it's not too much trouble, could you do both for me? For now I'd be leaving the stock exhaust tip, but if I were to get that diffuser, I'd like to get rid of that thing..or at least make it not as noticeable.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Silver eco with Viniati Sportline Body kit, Tinted head lights, 6 spoke chrome rims, ram air hood Predator II with blue racing stripes. and a spoiler.
Link for body kit: Viniati 2011 Chevy Cruze Viniati Sportline Body Kit for Charger|tC|Camaro|Mustang|Cruze
Hood pic







spoiler type number 1








spoiler type 2









Hope its not to much man. And if you could pm me when you upload it i would very much appreciate it Thanks


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Where'd you learn your PS skills B4L?

Trial and error or classes?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Wow, wish I'd checked back here sooner! Looks like I've amassed some request! Hahaha

I'll try to get to these when possible, but work is sucky right now.

Smurf, it's all been trial & error, I wish i'd had classes!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Boats, is there any way you could use the main pic from my garage and color the stock black grille both graphite and silver? I had a Toyota emblem painted graphite and I really liked the color. Which would look better on the white Cruze? Thanks!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You have any wallpapers or other finished/polished work sitting around on your computer or on a website somewhere?? If so I'd love to see some. 

As for the thread, mind if you put these rims on a cruze so i can see how they look??









I'm more into smudge work myself and not that skilled in mix and matching (I'm pro at rendering but I just don't have the time to do a good job anymore lol)


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, do you have a picture of a Purple CRUZE? I plan to having my CRUZE painted Purple.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Boats, is there any way you could use the main pic from my garage and color the stock black grille both graphite and silver? I had a Toyota emblem painted graphite and I really liked the color. Which would look better on the white Cruze? Thanks!


Some color swatches of what you want would be nice, that way I have an idea of the look.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> You have any wallpapers or other finished/polished work sitting around on your computer or on a website somewhere?? If so I'd love to see some.
> 
> As for the thread, mind if you put these rims on a cruze so i can see how they look??
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what all I have laying around, most of what I've done has been cars. I'll look around and post later. I can definitely do those wheels, is there anything else you'd like? Btw, when playing with PS, layers and blending are a huge help. Lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Jed09 said:


> Hi, do you have a picture of a Purple CRUZE? I plan to having my CRUZE painted Purple.


If you give me a sample of the hue you want I can do that. (There are many shades of each color, lol)


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

To everyone:

I will try to do these tonight, I'm stuck at work most of the day and I'm usually pretty tired afterward... They shouldn't be too difficult, but the easiest ones will be done first. Thanks for all the requests and I'll have them up soon!


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

Boats...I'm just coming across this thread now, not sure how it's been overlooked. But this is INSANE! hahah


----------



## jrc123 (Nov 30, 2011)

can you show me a white chevy cruze, like how you would want it, i just wanna make mine as nice as i can get it but i need ideas, like black or chome wheels or something else. or spiller or not or just anything that makes it look good


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'm not sure what all I have laying around, most of what I've done has been cars. I'll look around and post later. I can definitely do those wheels, is there anything else you'd like? Btw, when playing with PS, layers and blending are a huge help. Lol


Could you also include the Audi style head lights??

Oh, and Layers are my specialty. My sig itself has 20 layers to it. 3 for the car, 3 for the text, 10 for the background (smudged layers of the car itself), and the last 4 for the background, headlights, ghost layer, and white border. I think my current record for a sig/wallpaper is 74 layers lol.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> Silver eco with Viniati Sportline Body kit, Tinted head lights, 6 spoke chrome rims, ram air hood Predator II with blue racing stripes. and a spoiler.
> Link for body kit: Viniati 2011 Chevy Cruze Viniati Sportline Body Kit for Charger|tC|Camaro|Mustang|Cruze
> Hood pic
> View attachment 2969
> ...


How's this look? Let me know if there's any changes.
EDIT: I just noticed I forgot the blue stripes, I'll have to do it another time, I still have to work on the other images after I get off base tomorrow.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> How's this look? Let me know if there's any changes.
> EDIT: I just noticed I forgot the blue stripes, I'll have to do it another time, I still have to work on the other images after I get off base tomorrow.



This might be too late and if so don't worry about it, but if you can, could you take this pic and swap the blacked out head lights for the audi style and put my rims on in place of the 5 spoke??


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> This might be too late and if so don't worry about it, but if you can, could you take this pic and swap the blacked out head lights for the audi style and put my rims on in place of the 5 spoke??


I haven't started yours yet, it's no problem. Which wheels do you have? I might not get to do any of these until this weekend, though...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I haven't started yours yet, it's no problem. Which wheels do you have? I might not get to do any of these until this weekend, though...


Currently, I have steelies. But I'm looking at something along the lines of 8 or 10 double spoke rims, like the MSR's I posted.

Tire wise I'm going Falken Ziez ze-912's as I had them on my last car and loved them (before a broken camber/toe shredded them)


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, Boats, I've changed my mind. Instead of a different color grille, how about blacking out the lower grille someone did with Plasti dip in another thread. I like the 'penguin' retrofit in another thread here but it only has the pax headlamp. Those would look sweet on a white Cruze IMHO.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Currently, I have steelies. But I'm looking at something along the lines of 8 or 10 double spoke rims, like the MSR's I posted.
> 
> Tire wise I'm going Falken Ziez ze-912's as I had them on my last car and loved them (before a broken camber/toe shredded them)


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Ok, Boats, I've changed my mind. Instead of a different color grille, how about blacking out the lower grille someone did with Plasti dip in another thread. I like the 'penguin' retrofit in another thread here but it only has the pax headlamp. Those would look sweet on a white Cruze IMHO.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> My sig itself has 20 layers to it. 3 for the car, 3 for the text, 10 for the background (smudged layers of the car itself), and the last 4 for the background, headlights, ghost layer, and white border. I think my current record for a sig/wallpaper is 74 layers lol.


Think you could do a new Sig for me? I'm not as good at that style, but I'd love to have a sig like that!

Can you use this picture as the base?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks, Boats. I need to move to a state without front plates, dang it really ruins the front end. A retrofit will have to wait as I don't have the money right now. I might just upgrade the harness for now. If I did a retro I think I'd stick with white halos like your Audi's. Ok, now how about some washer nozzle lights? **kidding**


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I outright refuse to do any washer nozzle lights, neons, underbody lighting of any kind or any distasteful bodykits/spoilers. LMAO 

There's personal style, and then there's RICE.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Think you could do a new Sig for me? I'm not as good at that style, but I'd love to have a sig like that!
> 
> Can you use this picture as the base?


I'm not sure exactly how this picture would work out, would you want the entire pic or just a part of it??

Also .... Thanks for the pic, now I know that maybe i'm looking at doing a little too much lol. Anyway you could remove the hood(back to the stock)?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'm not sure exactly how this picture would work out, would you want the entire pic or just a part of it??
> 
> Also .... Thanks for the pic, now I know that maybe i'm looking at doing a little too much lol. Anyway you could remove the hood(back to the stock)?


I'd like to use all, but if not, just the top portion (headlights to strut bar)

I can take the hood off, but I'll have to do it in a bit, I'm eating, lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey boats, you think you can do a taupe grey cruze with black rs package, front intercooler(you can remove the plastic mesh if it makes it easier for you. Can you also remove the fog lights and add some kind of black mesh. Let me know if you need any pictures. If so, send me your email so i can send them out faster to you.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Think you could do a new Sig for me? I'm not as good at that style, but I'd love to have a sig like that!
> 
> Can you use this picture as the base?


This makes me want to go outside in the cold at 1am to clean my wheels. . .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'd like to use all, but if not, just the top portion (headlights to strut bar)
> 
> I can take the hood off, but I'll have to do it in a bit, I'm eating, lol.


Sorry about taking so long. Took a while to get the picture fit right within the sig and not look choppy/blocky.










Part of it it faded, but most of it can still be seen. If you maybe had a picture of your entire car (like the pic in your current sig) but with the hood off so you can see the UR brace as a .png render, then I could definitely make something amazing.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Wow, just saw this! Amazing job, bro! I'll be washing the car probably tomorrow and I'll try to go take some pics maybe something you can use- I'll pm them to you.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

can you do some CCW 18in ,slammed of course with imperial blue,and can you make the rims white,


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Heres the pic boats, haha....thanks once again for all the help!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

can you make the eco rims to match the color of the black car


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Heres the pic boats, haha....thanks once again for all the help!


It'd be easier to work with the first pic than the second because of the lights, could you re-upload without the red circles?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> can you make the eco rims to match the color of the black car


I could try, but trying to re-color chrome sucks. If it looks ok, I'll upload it, but I'm betting it'll just look flat black or completely effed. If you're ok with flat black, you could always PlastiDip your wheels...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah not a problem boats haha Thanks bro


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> How's this look? Let me know if there's any changes.
> EDIT: I just noticed I forgot the blue stripes, I'll have to do it another time, I still have to work on the other images after I get off base tomorrow.


Loks great boats thanks alot. I also sent you a pm


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Got your PM, I'll take out the spoiler later. I'm not sure what the wheels are, I just found some that went along with your request, lol. What do you mean about making the hood silver? It looks silver to me! haha


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Got your PM, I'll take out the spoiler later. I'm not sure what the wheels are, I just found some that went along with your request, lol. What do you mean about making the hood silver? It looks silver to me! haha


I asked cuz i really like the rims haha. And I didnt mean to say make it silver I was talkin on the phone and typing at the same time and got all messed up lol. Cuz it is silver lol looks great man


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


>


Could you show me a silver cruze with stock head lights, blacked out chevy emblems, stock hood, no spoiler, same rims (but with a black/machined lip finish), and the front bumper blacked out (like the white cruze, but the bottom grille blacked out as well)??

Black Wheels with Machined Lip









Blacked out Bumper (Audi/Lancer Style)









I think I may have figured out what I want lol. Also, I want the chrome outline of the emblem intact please .

**EDIT: Your new sig will be done sometime tomorrow, I've been busy and away from my computer that has my program on it and I've been stuck on laptops borrowed from others


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Sorry it's late, lol.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

**EDIT: Sig is finished, look in my thread to see it .


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Your Cruze chop should be done today, depending on family schedule, lol.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Looks pretty good, but I like it lowered with the body kit I designed as well, lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

boats im sending you the other picture right now haha! those look amazing!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

There you go boats, let me know when you can do it buddy! 10, 4


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You said to do the grill like on the blue cruze you sent me? I'm not sure you actually sent that pic, lol. what grill?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lol, i thought i sent it......Just any type of mesh is fine i guess (if its not difficult to do) just so i can see the rad through the grill. Im not liking the stock honey comb style grill. im going for something a bit cleaner. Thanks


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Looks pretty good, but I like it lowered with the body kit I designed as well, lol.


When i get the money im going to go with the roadruns body kit and pedders, but **** now i got the pic of my finished car, im printing this out and putting it on a wall in my room with a whiteboard checklist.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

that 2nd pic looks amazing


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Agreed!



shawn672 said:


> that 2nd pic looks amazing


----------



## sp33doe (Sep 6, 2011)

mine is an ice blue metallic LS ,, i just want to see how my car looks like with black rooftop
thanx a lot and Merry xmas....


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Ok, so here's the headlights with what I perceived as the 'lines' that you meant.










And here's what I thought looked better, I call it the 'EVO mod', lol.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

sp33doe said:


> mine is an ice blue metallic LS ,, i just want to see how my car looks like with black rooftop
> thanx a lot and Merry xmas....


I'll do that pretty quickly, I just need to find a good pic of the Ice Blue.


----------



## sp33doe (Sep 6, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'll do that pretty quickly, I just need to find a good pic of the Ice Blue.


Thanx and Merry Christmas to u and your family


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow nice! Thanks a lot boats Merry christmas buddy !!!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas Boats, and thanks to my dad I will have my rims ordered by early february at the latest, in which case I'll post a pic of how they look


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Boats, Here are links for the accessories i have picked out and am in the process of ordering, Was wonderin if you could ps it for me for a desktop backround. Decided not to do the body kit and large spoiler.
STARR™ - 663 BONES - Wheels - Starr 663-BONES ( black w/ chrome inserts)

Defenderworx® - Black Bowtie - 2012 Chevy Cruze Chrome Styling Accessories - Defenderworx 900638

11-12 Chevy Cruze LED Strip Angel Eye Halo Projector Headlights Head Lamps Assembly Black - Headlights - Lighting - Cruze - Chevy | EverythingCarParts.com

2010 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Rally Stripes Graphics Kit 1

Also add fog lights please.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Hmm, I think I'd go without the stripes....


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

boats this is impressive! If you get a moment.. how about the '12 Victory Red LT RS with these wheels i thought would match well. They are Ruff Racing R951 red stripe. 18" if you can adjust size. Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey boats, how about my car with the type 095 rims? Also, could you provide a pic with the audi style black front, and one of just the lower grille blacked out like I already have on my Cruze?

Current Look:









EDIT: Type 095 [Just as a reminder ]


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

give him a side pic of the car to put the wheels on lol


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Hmm, I think I'd go without the stripes....


can you take out the hood please and thank you, (with and without stripes, im not doin the hood way to much money lol)


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> give him a side pic of the car to put the wheels on lol


Me?? lol making me do his work for him? bad shawn.

He's the guru for a reason.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Haha, I'll just use the base pic I've been using, except for the RS with the ruff racing wheels. That one would be easier if I just found an RS pic. Here's Jay's:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Red RS on Ruff Racing wheels:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

To the @55hole who won't give me a side pic, lmao:


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

rofl

on a related note, i like the top one the best


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Haha, I'll just use the base pic I've been using, except for the RS with the ruff racing wheels. That one would be easier if I just found an RS pic. Here's Jay's:


this is sweet......how about with stripes??


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> To the @55hole who won't give me a side pic, lmao:


You never asked for a side pic!!!!

Thanks again for the work though Boats, I appreciate it.



shawn672 said:


> rofl
> 
> on a related note, i like the top one the best


Agreed. Mainly because All i need is $800 to buy the wheels and tires instead of having to do more PlastiDip work.


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ha! That looks awesome boats, thanks! I apologize for not giving photo examples, as i wont have my Cruze for another couple weeks lol. Thanks for the effort though! I like it 



boats4life said:


> Red RS on Ruff Racing wheels:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Artist's thoughts: Red RS looks amazing with those wheels! 

Yes I would stick with the top one, Smurf. 

Jay, please give up on stripes. You're edging close to rice territory. Work on a lower stance and maybe just black out the lower grill, the wheels look pretty baller though, so maybe leave it riding high... Also, you may want to get in touch with Chefmaster87 and see if he'll do some LED door handles for you and do them in black. Tint would also be a good look for the silver.


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes.. I am definately getting that setup


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Artist's thoughts: Red RS looks amazing with those wheels!
> 
> Yes I would stick with the top one, Smurf.
> 
> Jay, please give up on stripes. You're edging close to rice territory. Work on a lower stance and maybe just black out the lower grill, the wheels look pretty baller though, so maybe leave it riding high... Also, you may want to get in touch with Chefmaster87 and see if he'll do some LED door handles for you and do them in black. Tint would also be a good look for the silver.


i just got them tinted today 0% in back 50% in front, as dark as i can go in Ohio, and i think it does look better without the stripes....Just messin with u cuz u dont like them lol led door handles might look cool.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Not just LED, but black with the the LEDs inset. I'll PS it up tomorrow.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Not just LED, but black with the the LEDs inset. I'll PS it up tomorrow.


ok lol, i just saw his on youtube, it is awesome, i wonder how hard it is to wire up and make work like that. hey what you think about puttin led strip somewhere by fog lights for daytime running to go with headlights? but still have fog lights? just an idea


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

Just photoshopped my cruze... what do you guys think?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Not a fan of those wheels, but a fan of the drop


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> ok lol, i just saw his on youtube, it is awesome, i wonder how hard it is to wire up and make work like that. hey what you think about puttin led strip somewhere by fog lights for daytime running to go with headlights? but still have fog lights? just an idea


I don't know, It'd be cool looking, but only as accent lighting, you wouldn't gain much from that. the stock fogs put out a LOT of foreground lighting.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CruzeNStyle said:


> Just photoshopped my cruze... what do you guys think?


Not bad, but change your viewing angle when you take the pic and use the lip at the rear of the wheel to make it more realistic. Good cropping though! Are those TIS wheels? Might look ok IRL, just not my taste.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I don't know, It'd be cool looking, but only as accent lighting, you wouldn't gain much from that. the stock fogs put out a LOT of foreground lighting.


ya i was thinking just as daytime runners to go with the led strip in the headlights, idk just an idea


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> ya i was thinking just as daytime runners to go with the led strip in the headlights, idk just an idea


Maybe under the bar of the upper grille... Ill show you when i get a chance what i mean.


Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Maybe under the bar of the upper grille... Ill show you when i get a chance what i mean.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide App


Do you mean like KIT from night rider lol


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

that black one looks real nice boats  

i know this is a crappy picture if you could find a better one id appericate it but can you show me a 2011 lt black granite with like flat black plasti dip'd rims please im really thinking about doing this if it looks good!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The white on the grille shows where I think the LED strips would go nicely.













Here's the flat black wheels.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

That's really tempting to do now lol but thanks alot boats!!


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

or even on the lower grill in between the fogs might be cool


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

If you get the LED fogs, then yes, put them on the center bar in the lower grille.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Wanted to thank you for the Photoshop work you did for me Boats. So I drew a little picture[in pen]:










I can re do it with shading if you want. The paper is about 10.5" wide by 8.5" tall [just a little smaller than a normal piece of paper].

If you want it, PM me your address and I'll ship it to you with or without a frame[for free ].


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wow hahaha! really really nice piece of art!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> wow hahaha! really really nice piece of art!


I want to do drawings and stuff like this on the side of whatever profession I choose to make extra cash, or simply have a hobby


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Wow! that's great! I haven't done any hand-drawn pieces in awhile, maybe I should pullout the old sketchpad... lol I'll PM you for sure!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok, as I promised you in a PM, here's my new request;

RoadRuns BodyKit
Lowered [touching the ground]
8 double spoke concave rims
tinted windows
Intercooler [behind the lower grille grate]
Angel Eye head lights [Audi Style]

Colors:
Car: Matte Black
Wheels;
Face: Red Chrome
Lip: Red Chrome
Accent: Gold
Decals: Red & Gray Graffiti w/ Gold shape/logo included

:th_coolio:

*If my PS3 wasn't fried, I'd post a pic of the decals I made for my 08 Lancer from Midnight Club so you had a better Idea of what I want. But artistic freedom generally leads to amazing results.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Ok, as I promised you in a PM, here's my new request;
> 
> RoadRuns BodyKit
> Lowered [touching the ground]
> ...


A few of these might be difficult, but ill see what i can do.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> A few of these might be difficult, but ill see what i can do.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide App


You said you were bored, so I fixed it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Honestly, go with the chrome with black inserts, lol. I'll do it up for you, but I'm just saying, hahahaha.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Depending on whether or not you're working on my request, I have a real one for my car;

Same silver Cruze, with the MSR "Dusk" rims, just with the full







ABS Body Kit.

I want TWO pictures.

1. Black Body Kit (matte)

2. Silver Body Kit to match paint color.

I'm personally thinking black, but I just wanna be sure


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

hey this should be cool can u make the green black and the chrome and ECO red


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Boats...Sorry I keep changing on you.. been looking for a pair of all black cuz i want all back no chrome at all, and i came across these, could you put these on size 18,and tint the windows
Sparco Assetto Gara Black Painted

with the halo headlights i have on there and then these fogs, pm me if its too much.

Mercedes-Benz W204 Style 10W High Power LED Daytime Running Lights For 2011 and up Chevrolet Cruze | CHEVY-CRUZE-DRL | iJDMtoy


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

could you black the hood, roof and trunk like chefmaster87s cruze as well and the middle part of the bottom grill.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I haven't opened PS in a bit, but hopefully I can crank these out tomorrow...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyluck I wanna see if emblemart.com can make me an eco emblem

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I totally spaced, lol. I'll have some time on Monday, I'll be home till 4ish. (I just switched to night shift)


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its cool bro we all appreciate what u do for us take your time

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Lol, just had an idea- why doesn't somebody help me out with these? Anybody else play with Photoshop at all?


If you can email me a copy of it ill see what i can do... I try downloading the trial but it doesnt let me do anything


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm not saying you should pirate copyrighted software, but... It's easy. Not condoning, just saying.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here's the custom ECO emblem, I'm workin on Jay's next...


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'm not saying you should pirate copyrighted software, but... It's easy. Not condoning, just saying.


Not for me its not, lol oh well, guess i wont be able to help.... Cant get ps to work. **** trial


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

How's this look J?


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> How's this look J?
> 
> View attachment 3529


OMG!!!! THIS IS INSANE I LOVE IT!!!!! Cannot wait for spring, ill have it all done before july


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here we go, road runs and in the garage... lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

please stop, LOL that looks beaaaaaauuutiful ! 

im trying to watch the bowl here haha! 




boats4life said:


> Here we go, road runs and in the garage... lol
> 
> View attachment 3531
> 
> View attachment 3532


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Van you do a black eco in the garage lowered

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Here we go, road runs and in the garage... lol
> 
> View attachment 3531
> 
> View attachment 3532


Thats awesome. Love how you put it in its own space haha.
@CHEVYCUZE RS... haha


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Van you do a black eco in the garage lowered
> 
> Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


In the morning, I'm headed to bed now... Actually, that's a good request- that's what mine will look like after the coilovers, lol. You want it slammed on the ground or just a slight drop?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Slammed

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here's yours:








And here's mine, lol:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks boats

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

Was wondering if you could help me decide whether I should have my roof vinyl wrapped in flat black or gloss black..! Here is a pic you could use









And if you have time I was thinking of plasti dipping the wheels either gloss black or flat black also..!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You're not really going to be able to tell between flat or gloss when I do it, that's something you'll have to check out on your own, but I can try to show you black in general. I can tell you right now, there are a few Cruzes in this thread that look amazing with the black roof, and the plastidip on those wheels would look great! I'll have yours up soon.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here's the gloss roof with plastidipped wheels. I can't seem to get a flat black look, sorry.


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

Sweet..! Thanks boats! I'm going to go through this thread and check the others out.. I think I'm going to go with the flat black though because not only will it be different from all the gloss I've seen but it also hides scratches much better than gloss, gets scratched really easily from what I hear..

I'm still up in the air about plasti dipping the wheels.. I don't want it to look cheap. Might just wait until a nice(and reasonably priced) set of 20" wheels are out.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

@ CruzeNStyle: PlastiDip is a matte black, in order to get gloss black you'd have to use something else.

@ Boats: Any update on my car with the ABS bodykit in silver/black?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurf, it got pushed up so far on the thread that I forgot about it, I'll try to crank it out today since I'm off. I just gotta get my oil changed and wait for my ZZP stuff to come in this afternoon, so I'm not too busy right now.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurf, for your own good I am not going to post the one with the black body kit- however, I did keep the blacked out center on the bumper, and it looks good!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

lol boats. I was just shooting ideas around. I must say though that this, but lowered, looks nice.

The only other idea i'd have would be a complete re-painting of the car & rims, but that would need more exploring into prices.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Better? Now it's lowered...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Better? Now it's lowered...
> View attachment 3553


Yeah, did a rough work up of it lowered myself, and I love the look. Only thing I might change is the rims. I know they would look better with the roadruns bodykit, but i'd take the $700-800 kit over the $1,200 one.


----------



## rue2323 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Boat just picked up a 2012 LS cruze would you be able to shop a Blue Granite with the LED strip fog lights roof rack and th RS wheels with the back 3 windows blacked out. Thanks a lot. Your work is very impressive had a great time going through all 35 pages.


----------



## Jay316 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi

Great work, very interesting stuff you've done!
Could I see how it would look if we tinted the Gold Mist chevy cruze taillights and added the OEM spoiler to it?
Heres a picture of the spoiler and back.
Thanks!

[url]http://beaverstripes.com/shop/images/large/cruze-ped.jpg
http://s3.amazonaws.com/drivechicago/inventory/1G1PC5SHXC7206520/1G1PC5SHXC7206520-d.jpg[/URL]
http://www.dicksmith.com/photos/C7180077-1.jpg


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Jay316 said:


> Hi
> 
> Great work, very interesting stuff you've done!
> Could I see how it would look if we tinted the Gold Mist chevy cruze taillights and added the OEM spoiler to it?
> ...


I can put that together for you, but that's not an OEM part, believe it or not. It looks like it should be a factory option, but no dice... I'll have it up tomorrow, in addition to Rue2323's request, but I'm headed to bed though.


----------



## CruzeLS (Jul 20, 2011)

If you're still doing this and you have time, can you do my car with the setup I'm looking at? Thanks!

Silver Ice
Lowered about an inch
Drag DR-33 wheels


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

This was posted in response to a request in my PM box.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

sooooooo sexy! wow boats....you killed it once again!



boats4life said:


> Better? Now it's lowered...
> View attachment 3553


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm a little backed up, I've been busy at work, but I'll do these when I get a chance, thanks for being patient guys.


----------



## sirenized (Mar 7, 2012)

Picking up my 2012 Ice Blue Eco today. Could u please mock it up with chrome bowtie and mesh grille?


----------



## sirenized (Mar 7, 2012)

picking up my 2012 Eco Cruse this afternoon. Could you please mock it up with chrome bowtie and mesh grille? Thanks!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I've though about it for a while, I think I'm just going the Seibon style Carbon Fibre splitter/diffuser/sideskirt/spoiler. That is, unless I magically win the lotto in which case I'll have the China bodykit ordered within a day lmao.


----------



## Hams (Oct 26, 2011)

hey any chance in changing the colours of these car to black?
http://www.kingwheels.com.au/image/cache/data/Gallery/cruz5-600x600.jpg
http://www.kingwheels.com.au/image/cache/data/Gallery/a cruze-600x600.jpg
just want to see how they look before i go ahead with them, cheers


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Could you do a black eco with white rims please?


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

If anyone gets bored I would like to see the below wheels on my car. Everything stock, just replacing the wheels.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll work on these tonight, I'll be on a 12 hour shift...


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome thanks!



boats4life said:


> I'll work on these tonight, I'll be on a 12 hour shift...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

thekevin said:


> If anyone gets bored I would like to see the below wheels on my car. Everything stock, just replacing the wheels.


I'm telling you now, you will never get those rims on our car. Already talked to MSR, that type lists our bolt pattern on their spec sheet, but the company will never make the rim in that bolt pattern. If you want MSR's the only ones they offer in the 5x105 is the type 095.

Just FYI


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

I actually like them better.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here you go Neon:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Kev, if you don't put these on your Cruze, I don't know what I'll do! That looks amazing!










Here's the other set as well:


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Here you go Neon:


white eco's? Not bad tbh. The only thing that is wigging me out is the glow from the bottom layer of silver, but a white painted eco rim would probably look amazing. Someone should try this out, maybe order white PlastiDip from their website and give it a try.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

White plastidip with the gloss plastidip over it?


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> white eco's? Not bad tbh. The only thing that is wigging me out is the glow from the bottom layer of silver, but a white painted eco rim would probably look amazing. Someone should try this out, maybe order white PlastiDip from their website and give it a try.


I was looking online for plastidip and saw they offer white. Thats what gave me the idea (plus I saw a picture of the Cruze touring car  )

The thing I don't like about the Eco wheels in black is it hides all the detail. The only thing I'm concerned about is keeping the white clean. How smooth is the plastidip once it's applied? would there be lots of places for brake dust to get stuck?


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the shop job Boats!


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

That's why I went with black they deffinatly hold dirt but can be washed with a soft spunge and soapy water. The finish is matt and hard to get glossy or smooth when applied


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

boats4life said:


> Kev, if you don't put these on your Cruze, I don't know what I'll do! That looks amazing!


Well this settles it, these are what I am buying. Great job on the photos boats. I kind of wish I hadn't preordered one of the new Ipad's when they released last Monday now, I would just order a set of these.


----------



## sirenized (Mar 7, 2012)

how bout an Ice blue Eco with chrome bowties and a mesh grille


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

NeonRyder said:


> I was looking online for plastidip and saw they offer white. Thats what gave me the idea (plus I saw a picture of the Cruze touring car  )
> 
> The thing I don't like about the Eco wheels in black is it hides all the detail. The only thing I'm concerned about is keeping the white clean. How smooth is the plastidip once it's applied? would there be lots of places for brake dust to get stuck?


If you take your time and do several thin coats, you cant achieve a smooth coating. Otherwise you can get splotches in corners.

And I think the matte/painted white rims would look better than a white gloss. I mean, if you're going for a colored rim thats not black, whats the point in making it all shiny? lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

sirenized said:


> how bout an Ice blue Eco with chrome bowties and a mesh grille


Will be done tonight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sirenized (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)




----------



## sirenized (Mar 7, 2012)

thank u so much..now to find a mesh grille for an eco...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The ones on ebay will work, just not for the lower grill. There should be no problem otherwise with fitment.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> The ones on ebay will work, just not for the lower grill. There should be no problem otherwise with fitment.


They have a fine mesh ICE grille on carid.com that fits the lower grille.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, but for the eco? Remember, the shutters...


----------



## CruzeK (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey, can you show me a summit white 2011 LT with black motegi mr116 wheels, this rear bumper panel - http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa57/trinitytuning/NCruze5_599.jpg , and a summit white sports wing. thanks!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Do you have a pic of the specific wing you want? Also, where in NC are from? I'm in VA Beach...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Yeah, but for the eco? Remember, the shutters...


From the description for the E&G grille's[both non-RS and RS] it says "overlay" but I'm not sure about what that means. But its hopeful


----------



## CruzeK (Mar 13, 2012)

Im from Hope Mills, just south of Fayetteville. and I was hoping to see a low-profile wing the same color as the car, I've seen one before, it only comes about two inches off the car, if you cant find, just use the one that you used in creating your cruze at the start of the thread please. Thanks!


----------



## darbymd (Mar 6, 2012)

I would like to see a custom decal for the cruze z-14 get it for the 1.4 stylized like the z24 the z28 etc .


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

I am not having much luck finding those wheels at a decent price. TireRack has both of these for under 150 each could you put them on my car Boats so I could see which I like better.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

if your still doing this can you do this on a black cruze


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm always doing this, lol. I'm about to do the wheels I found on the site you posted, too.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Can you link those wheels instead of the pic? Or give me the name of them? I need a bigger pic...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

[h=1]Lexani LSS-11 Gloss Black Machined w/ Machined Accent[/h]Lexani LSS-11 Gloss Black Machined with Black Lip Custom Rims Wheels - Lexani Custom Wheels Rims - Custom Wheels Express


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey man, Can you drop my car, just on tire front and rear, and paint standard wheels black.

cheers,


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here you go Aussie, lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Oops, forgot the wheels- hold on.


----------



## CruzeK (Mar 13, 2012)

BOATS! You forgot about me! haha, can you do mine?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll do that next, working on two at a time right now, lol.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

@R1XSTA, best I can do for black wheels, mate.










@CruzeK, Can you find a better pic of that rear bumper? No idea what kit that is... lol


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

That looks tough as ****.

Can you try these wheels?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I've already done a chop of my Cruze with those, I love those wheels, lol.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH, here's you Lexanis:










And here's the ones I picked out, lol. Sorry they're both on my car, I already had it open, hahaha.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> H3LLON3ARTH, here's you Lexanis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man they look sick both of them what you think of those rims you want

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks boats too bad I cant upload photos I just found the rims I want.

h3llion


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Can you paint my stock wheels black and then in chrome please.
Thanks










Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Doing black on stock wheels is kinda weird, as we've seen with a few other chops I've done for other people. I'll do it, but would you rather see some other wheels?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I was thinking either power coating them or chroming them, if I buy a 2nd set of rims it will be stock steels for winter.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Rodge, I'll have it up tomorrow afternoon. I need to get to bed finally, lol.


----------



## rodney500 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Boats could you put these wheels on the white sri-v and also lower it a bit

Thx 

Ps awsome job with all the photoshops


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Ok, not that I've been ignoring you guys, but CHEVYCRUZE RS's new drop inspired me because I've been planning on getting the DGRs as well. Here's a before and after of my car (yes this is a pic of my personal Cruze)
*
BEFORE:*









*
AFTER:*


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

When you get a chance, please change the color of the rims. Thanks




silverram323 said:


> Can you paint my stock wheels black and then in chrome please.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL boats! looks sexy with the plastidipped eco rims! cant wait to do mine and lower my cruze a bit more lol! 

Cant wait to see you running the DGR's, youll be very happy trust me! 




boats4life said:


> Ok, not that I've been ignoring you guys, but CHEVYCRUZE RS's new drop inspired me because I've been planning on getting the DGRs as well. Here's a before and after of my car (yes this is a pic of my personal Cruze)
> *
> BEFORE:*
> 
> ...


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I got the windows tinted, can you do black stock rims and these rims, thanks boats











I would like to see these rims on the car when you get a chance boats.

http://www.carid.com/2crave-wheels/14-113387.html


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll try to get to these when I can, but can you guys please keep in mind that my daughter was just born? lol I promise I'll do them when I can.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats dude, if you want I can give it a try. Although I doubt it would be at your level of quality lol.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Take the reigns, Smurf. Do well and make me proud, young Padawan.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That's actually a VERY old concept, I'm actually going for this now:


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Take the reigns, Smurf. Do well and make me proud, young Padawan.


lmao, I'll try 



boats4life said:


> That's actually a VERY old concept, I'm actually going for this now:
> 
> View attachment 4597


Honestly, your old idea looked a little ricey, mainly because of the rims[IMP]. And THIS idea looks 10x better lol.

I assume you're going red log nuts on the wheels to match the stripe on the hood right?

EDIT: also, as a idea, why not plastidip your entire rims, and put red plastidip on the outline of the chevy logo on the center cap? I'm thinking of doing the same to my hubs, but keeping the outline silver and just not painting them.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I assume you're going red log nuts on the wheels to match the stripe on the hood right?
> 
> EDIT: also, as a idea, why not plastidip your entire rims, and put red plastidip on the outline of the chevy logo on the center cap? I'm thinking of doing the same to my hubs, but keeping the outline silver and just not painting them.


Yes, it's to match, I'm also thinking of doing a red pinstripe on the outer edge of the wheel like the Motegi MR 116.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Boats, 
Show them ISM #001!
Later,
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! show them boats!!!! 




InsaneSpeed said:


> Boats,
> Show them ISM #001!
> Later,
> Steve


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

*Ladies and Gentlemen,*

ISM #001


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

LOL I have a white cruze maybe I will go for this.........................


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

Then I could use the Green HID kit I had in my Subaru at one point in time


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Copy Cat, LOL.
I can't wait to get it done.
Thanks again boats!
Steve


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Do me a red and black scheme

h3llion


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> *Ladies and Gentlemen,*
> 
> ISM #001
> View attachment 4616


Saw this, and couldn't resist. Its a rough mock up, but here's my interpretation;












H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Do me a red and black scheme
> 
> h3llion


Any specific pinstripe/stripes? and red on a black car, or vice versa?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Red stripe on black car

h3llion


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Take this pic and black my rims please If I like it I will plasti them this weekend


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Will appreciate it if you can put my car on 18 inch Lexani R-Six.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

boats4life said:


> And here's the black roof, BBSs and lowered. MUCH better.


If you are still doing some photoshop, can you make the same one but in black please?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## RedRS99 (May 18, 2012)

I have been debating on going with the Billet inserts for the bumper and upper and lower along with color matched emblems. I am tinting my windows this week and I can't find a pic of the Victory Red (I think...) RS with those mods. Any help?????


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Sk8ermarc said:


> If you are still doing some photoshop, can you make the same one but in black please?
> Thanks a lot!!


This sucks, but here's a stab at it:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

RedRS99 said:


> I have been debating on going with the Billet inserts for the bumper and upper and lower along with color matched emblems. I am tinting my windows this week and I can't find a pic of the Victory Red (I think...) RS with those mods. Any help?????
> 
> View attachment 5556
> View attachment 5557


I'm not sure I completely understand the request?


----------



## RedRS99 (May 18, 2012)

boats4life said:


> I'm not sure I completely understand the request?


Sorry. I really like the billet grills (2 piece upper/ 1 bumper) I also want to color match the bowties on the front and back (like the RS Emlem). Along with the smoked side marker lights. I think with that and the tint this car will finally get some personality. But if there was any way you could make that work, it would be great. I could post a different angle picture too if that helps.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

boats4life said:


> Been playing around with photoshop a bit, and figured,"Why not do up some Cruzes?" lol If you'd like to see somethings done to a Cruze before you install them (body mods and the like) reply on this thread with what you would like to see and links or pictures to help me get an idea of what you want! I'll post them in this thread with your username attached to your Cruze!


Hey Boats if you can...

RS package (on this pic fogs & skirts) ... blacked out lower grille, with & without black rims & medium tint?










Thanks a Million!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Boats...great tallent you possess dude..anyway you can put this bumper on a black RS model (with he RS lower grill insert instead of the white-out license plate), Audi Headlights new style, Holden SRI-V grill and those black rims from the cop car mock-up?


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> Boats...great tallent you possess dude..anyway you can put this bumper on a black RS model (with he RS lower grill insert instead of the white-out license plate), Audi Headlights new style, Holden SRI-V grill and those black rims from the cop car mock-up?
> View attachment 5564
> View attachment 5565


What bumper is that Road? I cant decide if I like it or not xD


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Its a body kit I found on Modified 2011 2012 Chevrolet Chevy Cruze Bodykits Ground Effects which gives it the Cruze a different look. If you couple that body kit with this front grill 2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Custom Front Grille it will look kinda like an S class. Check this site out and look at the first body kit they offer. Its mean as **** SupeRich Motors | Car Accessories | SUV Accessories | Truck Accessories


----------



## KevinB (Jul 23, 2012)

What about a black Cruze with dark sport bronze painted stock eco wheels? 

This color:








Thanks!!!


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I want to see a white Eco with stock Eco rims painted white. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Sorry, guys. I did enjoy working this thread, (as you can see by the page count), but I just don't have the time anymore. I'm actually considering closing the thread, but I might not so that people can see what's already been done.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Sorry, guys. I did enjoy working this thread, (as you can see by the page count), but I just don't have the time anymore. I'm actually considering closing the thread, but I might not so that people can see what's already been done.


Lock & Sticky it. 

No one can post in it to request new pics, but its in plain view for ideas.


----------

